# Sharpest Tool in the Shed? Yes or No???



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I could use the help of seasoned veterans….
Or anyone smarter than I!!!

Here is my recently completed sharpening station:









I need to know if I actually got my tools sharp enough….
Here are pictures of chips from my test turning.
Pictures are from my phone, so not the best.
Hard maple & some oak….

Chips from spindle gouge:



























Chips from my skew:



























Thanks, in advance for the help….


----------



## TheGermanJoiner (Dec 1, 2013)

Not a clue randy. But I still love that sharpening station.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Me neither - but then sometimes I'm not the sharpest tool in the shop.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Guys,
You may not have the answers, but….
You did bump my inquiry to the top!
Thanks!!!


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Randy-Nice job on the sharpening rig!

Can't judge the sharpness you are achieving … that's one of those touchy-feely things.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I have found that the appearance of the shavings have a lot more to do with the moisture content of the wood, direction of the grain and the type of wood more than the sharpness of the tool.

Sure, a dull tool won't cut cleanly but some wood just doesn't produce those long curly shavings. Green wood usually does and that's often what you see happening in videos. Really dry wood splinters and tears as does most softwood.

I saw an interesting video from Cap'n Eddie that explained how even the direction of the cut can tear at the grain of the wood.

PS- I like your sharpening station.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

One trick I learned a long time ago

Take a piece of hardwood, run the rpms up a bit, let the scrap of wood rub against the spinning wood. Be careful, as too much pressure will cause burning.

Instead of sandpaper, use the scrap of wood to polish the project up, nice and smooth.

( this from a guy who also has used a PLANE to smooth rough turned blanks on the lathe. Sits real nice of the tool rest, though. )


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Randy there are two schools of sharpening with turning tools. 
Here is the one I agree with. 
The tool need only to have a grinder edge. The workpiece is turning at high rpm past the tool. So all you need is a toothed edge to remove the material with little tear out.
That works good for gouges. 
Scrapers should be handled like a card scraper. They need very crisp edges with a bit of a hook on them. 
The skew should be your sharpest tool in the lot. Sharp like a knife. 
The bevel your grinder produces is the key to not getting as many catches.

Second school is to get them all as sharp as possible. I don't believe you have to do that.

You will have to find the angles and bevel grinds that work for you. Each person is different.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the input!

They seemed to be cutting ok. As a newbie, just thought I'd try to get some feedback.
I'm just gonna make a few pens….
Practice, practice & practice some more.
If need be….
I can always shape & smooth with a bit of sandpaper!!! ;^)

Again, thanks for your time and insights!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Depends on what your definition of "sharp" is.

Are you happy with it?
Was there no bad catches?
If the answer is yes to both of those then yes, as a beginner, they are sharp. 
With the exception of my skew, my tools go straight from the grinder to the lathe. 
Here is the way I check for sharpness though. 
I rake the tool across a fingernail. A sharp tool will scrape off a constant thin strip of fingernail. 
A dull tool will simply skate across the top of it.


----------



## mpax356 (Jul 30, 2011)

For some tools such as the roughing gouge, I prefer to turn on a platform. It is just safer. If you are putting a steep bevel or your slide arm is not tight, you have a risk of the tool dropping down and getting caught on the wheel and then bad things happen. DAMHIKT!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

William,
Happy? YES, I think so!
NO BAD catches? YES!
I'll have to try that fingernail test.
Hmmm… Is that why they call it a "fingernail grind"??? ;^)

Glad you enjoyed your date night!!!

MPax,
I'll take that under advisement!!!

Thanks guys….


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

If the chips are on the floor and the workpiece is still on the chuck, then it's good…..


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Good post Randy…It looks like your sharpening station is heading you in the right direction-very nice…I watch a lot of youtube videos on sharpening and proper use of the tool when your turning…


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Marty,
The workpiece is still in the chuck,
The chips, however…
Are in a bowl next to the salsa!!!

Jeff,
Thanks,
Enjoy your warm weather….
I'll be here in Vermont shivering!!!


----------



## JonShank (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah, it's really hard to say much just based on the shavings, but if that turning is straight from the tools with no sanding I would say your doing pretty good!

Sharpening station looks awesome, very nicely done. I have the wolverine jig and it works well for me, looks like you hit all the right points with your version of it, should work good for you. I often do a little honing on my tools after the grinder, not on roughing gouges, but on bowl gouges and screws and scrapers. Just sandpaper, 320 I think on a granite plate. I keep that set up for chisels and plane blades, so it's there and easy to take a swipe on. Gives a cleaner, more refined edge on the straight edged tools in particular. You want a nice smooth edge on your skew to slice clean. Just gotta play around and figure out what works for you. Based on the cleaness of the pen parts it looks like your doing just fine.

Jon


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Jon,
Yes indeed, no sanding on those pieces.
I think I may have gotten lucky and got it (mostly) right on the first try.
Could not have done that without LJs & Captain Eddie, to name a few!!!
The biggest take away, from all my research….
Find what works for ME and stick with it!!!

BTW: Here is the first completed turnings from my lathe:


Thanks for stopping in and offering your insights!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I think you are learning the most important lesson randy. 
That lesson is to do your thing. 
Advice is great, but I learned that when it comes to turning you have to stick with what works, even if it is off the beaten path of everything you read or see from everyone else.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

William,
Yup, finding and doing what works….
You & Captain Eddie have engrained that in my head!!!
Also, information, advice & videos can only take you so far….
One has to put tool to wood, to get that "touchy, feely" experience.


----------

